# Exploring Darnell Creek - Video



## natureman (May 23, 2017)

Exploring Darnell Creek in the Chattahoochee National Forest near Dillard, Georgia.  For the best viewing quality select the HD button, 1080p and full screen. 

 <p><a href="https://vimeo.com/218618116"></a</p>


----------



## Silver Britches (May 23, 2017)

Mr. Williams that's another awesome video! Very clear, and simply relaxing to watch, as are all of your videos. 

Is the auto-focusing terrible when shooting video with the GH4? I have been looking at the Panasonic G7 & G85 very hard lately, but there are a lot of complaints about the auto-focusing with these cameras. Even the new GH5 is supposedly affected. I did read somewhere not long ago about a new firmware to be released soon for the GH5, but not sure about the G7 or G85, which are the cameras I am interested in, if I decide to get one to shoot 4K video. 

Anyway, great work as always!


----------



## wvdawg (May 23, 2017)

Very well done.


----------



## natureman (May 23, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Mr. Williams that's another awesome video! Very clear, and simply relaxing to watch, as are all of your videos.
> 
> Is the auto-focusing terrible when shooting video with the GH4? I have been looking at the Panasonic G7 & G85 very hard lately, but there are a lot of complaints about the auto-focusing with these cameras. Even the new GH5 is supposedly affected. I did read somewhere not long ago about a new firmware to be released soon for the GH5, but not sure about the G7 or G85, which are the cameras I am interested in, if I decide to get one to shoot 4K video.
> 
> Anyway, great work as always!



I use auto-focus on my GH4 all the time due to my poor eyesight. I feel it is pretty reliable.  If I am not sure I double check it with manual focus on closeup subjects.    I read about the issue on the GH5 and I think they will be able to fix it with new firmware.


----------



## natureman (May 23, 2017)

wvdawg said:


> Very well done.



Thank you very much.


----------



## carver (May 24, 2017)

Awesome job Mark


----------



## Cmp1 (May 24, 2017)

Wow,,,, absolutely beautiful,,,,


----------



## natureman (May 24, 2017)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## pdsniper (May 25, 2017)

your Video's are so amazing, you still have an open invitation to come ride on the Airboat with me and video the Marshes off the Chattahoochee in Franklin if you ever have the time


----------



## egomaniac247 (May 25, 2017)

You know what this reminds me of?

It reminds me that as kids, this is the type of stuff we'd spend all day "exploring"....didn't need iphones, didn't need PS4's, didn't need apps...

Just some bare feet and creek is all that was needed.

For the record, I'm in my 30's and not complaining about younger generations.  I'm just saying that as adults we're all so engrossed in our "adult things" that we drive by 100 scenes like this on a daily basis


----------

